# Audio Plugin Activation's Per License Ref List



## leo007

i was searching for some Activation's per license ref list from different developers, 
haven't found much so i made it myself and I'm sure it might be very handy for our community members so I'm happy to share it.


> List sorted in alphabetical order





> I'll maintain and update the list according to members comments regarding new developers, suggestions and possible mistake (if possible please attach to comment ref source Link) ✔



*LIST*

*ACCUSONUS*
**3 Activation**
All accusonus products allow activation on three (3) different machines simultaneously.
If you stop using one of those machines, you can easily deactivate it.
For more information
https://support.accusonus.com/hc/en...any-machines-can-I-activate-with-one-license-

*ACUSTIC AUDIO*
**2 Activation**
Acustic Audio allow users to install their products on two computers at the same time. However, five authorization slots are available for each commercial product. To authorize more than two computers, users are obliged to buy the product again.
For more information
https://acusticaudio.freshdesk.com/...45878-products-registration-and-authorization

*AMPLE SOUND*
**2 Activation**
There isn't an official statement on the Ample Sound website

*AROBAS MUSIC*
**5 Activation**
For more information
https://support.guitar-pro.com/hc/e...5-GP7-5-How-can-I-manage-my-activation-count-

*AUDIO MODELING *
**4 Activation**
allows activation on up to four(4) computers.

*AIR MUSIC TECHNOLOGY*
**2 Activation**
One activation code authorizes up to two devices at a time. For example, this could include 1 computer and 1 iLok dongle.
For more information
http://www.airmusictech.com/kb/article/1973

*AYAIC *
**2 Activation**
1 iLok key license, 1 iLok cloud.

*CELEMONY*
**2 Activation**
Melodyne users are offered 2 activations. If you stop using one of those machines, you can easily deactivate it.
For more information
http://helpcenter.celemony.com/editor2/en/singletrack_tour_00.html

*D16*
**Multiple Activation**
Yes you can as long as you're the only person using it on all computers.
For more information
https://helpdesk.d16.pl/knowledge_base/article/163

*DSONIQ*
**3 Activation**
The Realphones license extends to three systems.
For more information
https://www.dsoniq.com/support

*EASTWEST*
**1 Activation**
You may install and use one copy of the EASTWEST SOFTWARE on one computer
For more information
https://www.soundsonline.com/end-us...copy of the EASTWEST SOFTWARE on one computer

*EIOSIS*
**2 Activation**
e2deesser/Air EQ licenses contains two activations, which means that you can activate e2deesser on two of your iLok dongles. Both licenses are linked to your iLok account.
For more information
http://downloads.eiosis.com/E2Deesser/Eiosis_E2Deesser_User_Guide.pdf

*EVENTIDE*
**2 Activation**
Using iLok License Manager, you can activate the license in two separate locations, each of which can be either a computer or an iLok license key. You can move these licenses at any time using PACE's iLok License Manager software.

*EXPONENTIAL AUDIO*
**1 Activation**
No official statement, 1 x iLok computer activation for each Exponential Audio product.
For more information
https://gobblerhelp.zendesk.com/hc/...License-activation-locations?mobile_site=true

*FABFILTER*
**Multiple Activation**
you may install FabFilter plug-ins on multiple computers as long as you are the one using them.
For more information
https://www.fabfilter.com/support/f...multiple-computers-using-just-one-license-key

*IMPACT SOUND WORKS*
**Multiple Activation**
You can use ImpactSoundWorks instruments on as many computers as you’d like, but only if YOU are the one using the instruments on those computers.
For more information
https://impactsoundworks.com/faq/can-use-instruments-multiple-computers/

*INSPIRED ACOUSTICS*
**1 Activation**
For more information
https://www.inspiredacoustics.com/en/products/inspirata-workstation/buy

*IK MULTIMEDIA*
**10 Activation**
IKM give 10 activations which can be unauthorize and reward one back.

*IZOTOPE*
**Multiple Activation**
iZotope allow users to install iZotope products on more than one machines as long as they are the only person using the software on these machines. So if you need to put your software on a desktop and a laptop you are allowed to do this. You would just end up using the same Serial Number to authorize each machine.
For more information
https://support.izotope.com/hc/en-u...-to-use-iZotope-Products-on-Multiple-Machines

*KUSH AUDIO*
**2 Activation**
Kush plugin owners can now activate their license(s) to TWO iloks.
It's called 'concurrent activations', because 1 License = 2 Activations.
To get your second activation(s), check License Manager, they may be there already.
If not, you need to deactivate your current licenses (drag the activation from the iLok back to your account), then you should have 2 activations available.

*LIQUIDSONICS*
**2 Activation**
For more information
https://www.liquidsonics.com/ilok-license-faq/

*MELDA PRODUCTION*
**Multiple Activation**
you can activate it on any number of computers as long as you personally own them. When you upgrade a computer, you may need to reactivate the product(s).
For more information
https://www.meldaproduction.com/about/licencing/general

*MASTERING THE MIX*
**2 Activation**
Your license will activate your software on two computers. You can deactivate your licenses as many times as you like.
For more information
https://masteringthemix.zendesk.com...MANY-COMPUTERS-CAN-I-ACTIVATE-WITH-A-LICENSE-

MODARTT​**3 Activation**
For more information
https://www.modartt.com/faq#:~:text=computers of your own

*MCDSP *
**1 activation**
For more information
https://www.mcdsp.com/support/plug-...=one iLok authorization per product purchased

*NATIVE INSTRUMENTS*
**3 Activation**
all versions of MASCHINE and KOMPLETE.
**2 Activation**
all the rest libraries.
If you replace one of your computers it is not necessary to deactivate an existing installation.
For more information
https://support.native-instruments....Can-I-Activate-My-Native-Instruments-Product-

*NEURAL DSP*
**3 Activation**
You can have your Plug-In running on 3 different machines. Each computer needs to have iLok License Manager installed. Activation in Multiple Devices.
For more information
https://unity.neuraldsp.com/t/how-many-pcs-can-you-install-on/1128


----------



## leo007

*OEKSOUND*
**2 Activation**
When you purchase a copy of soothe, you get one license with two simultaneous activations. You can redeem your license once to your iLok account.
For more information
https://oeksound.com/articles/how-many-activations-per-license/#:~:text=“The software may be used,one computer at a time.”

*ORCHESTRAL TOOLS*
**3 Activation**
for SINE products

*OUTPUT*
**2 Activation**
Two machines at once as long as both machines use the same NI Native Access account.
REV, REV X-LOOPS, SIGNAL, EXHALE, SUBSTANCE, ANALOG STRINGS, ANALOG BRASS & WINDS
**4 Activation**
Four computers simultaneously
MOVEMENT, PORTAL, and THERMAL
For more information
https://support.output.com/hc/en-us...w-Many-Computers-May-I-Install-an-Instrument-

*ORANGE TREE SAMPLES*
**Multiple Activation**
You are allowed to install the libraries on multiple computers provided that they are solely for your own use. Kontakt Player instruments that require authorization within the Native Access are subject to limitations for how many installations your serial key can have.
For more information
https://www.orangetreesamples.com/knowledgebase/can-i-install-the-libraries-on-multiple-computers


*PLUGIN ALLIANCE*
**3 Activation**
licenses can be activated on up to 3 devices. If you want to use more devices, you can purchase additional licenses to add 3 more devices with each license.
For more information
https://www.plugin-alliance.com/en/activation-manual.html#:~:text=You get a full license,more devices with each license

*PRESONUS*
**5 Activation**
You can activate your StudioOne software 5 times total. You can choose to use the 5 activations on 5 different computers if you need to.
For more information
https://support.presonus.com/hc/en-...tivations-do-I-get-with-my-StudioOne-License-

*RELAB DEVELOPMENT*
**2 Activation**
For more information
https://relab.freshdesk.com/support...ab-development-plugins-on-multiple-computers-

*SLATE DIGITAL*
**1 Activation**
For more information
https://slatedigital.zendesk.com/hc...ctivated to a-,single iLok 2,-, iLok 3 dongle

*SOFTUBE*
**3 Activation**
You can install and activate the Softube plug-ins to 3 locations.
You will need to have a free activation, or will need to use an iLok dongle that you can move between machines to activate the new location.
For more information
https://www.softube.com/support/installing-and-activating/faq-install-new-machine

*SONIBLE*
**2 Activation**
you can activate the plug-in on two different computers using a single license key.
For more information
https://www.sonible.com/support/plugins/

*SONIVOX*
**2 Activation**
For more information
https://sonivoxmi.com/support/faqs

*SONNOX*
**2 Activation**
For more information
https://support.sonnox.com/support/solutions/articles/22000237681-how-many-activations-do-i-get-for-my-plug-in-licence-#:~:text=As of February 2018, every,locations" at any given time

*SOUND RADIX*
**2 Activation**
With the exception of Auto-Align Post (only 1 activation). All require iLok Dongle or Disk.
For more information
https://soundradix.freshdesk.com/su...ny-computers-can-i-authorize-with-my-license-

*SOUNDTOYS*
**2 Activation**
For more information
https://support.soundtoys.com/article/58-activation-exp-guide#:~:text=Q: Can I activate the,using the iLok License Manager

*SONARWORK*
**3 Activation**
Regular licenses can be activated and used on up to 3 devices simultaneously. However, EDU licenses can only be used on a single device.
For more information
https://support.sonarworks.com/hc/e...2-Can-I-use-my-license-on-multiple-computers-

*SOLID STATE LOGIC*
**2 Activation**
SSL provide two activations per license.
To use plug-ins across more than two machines, you may use the iLok 2 or 3 USB Smart Key, deactivate and reactive to each machine in iLok License Manager.
For more information
https://solidstatelogic.zendesk.com/hc/en-us/articles/360017881938-How-many-plug-in-activations-do-I-get-per-license-

*SPECTRASONICS*
**Multiple Activation**
you can install and use Omnisphere on as many computers that you own and will be using yourself.
For more information
https://support.spectrasonics.net/m.../index.html#:~:text=Multiple Computer license

*SPITFIRE AUDIO *
**2 Activation**
for their Player products.

*SOUNDTHEORY*
**2 Activation**
You can use dongle-based, machine-based, or iLok Cloud activation through the iLok License Manager.
For more information
https://www.soundtheory.com/support

*STEINBERG*
**3 Activation**
3 computers are allowed,
If you run out of activations, you can deactivate a license from one of your computers before activating it on a new one.
For more information
https://www.steinberg.net/licensing/faq/#:~:text=USE ON MULTIPLE MACHINES

*STL TONES*
**3 Activation**
We allow up to 3 activations of our plugins to be used simultaneously.
All activations can be manged through the iLok License Manager.
For more information
https://stltones.zendesk.com/hc/en-...MANY-COMPUTERS-CAN-I-USE-A-PLUGIN-ON-AT-ONCE-


----------



## leo007

*TOONTRACK*
**2 Activation**
Toontrack allows two (2) active authorizations at one time with four (4) total authorizations. This means that you can have two computers authorized to use your Toontrack product concurrently (however not in use at the same time, as per the EULA).
For more information
https://www.toontrack.com/faq/how-many-computers-can-i-install-my-products-on/

*UVI*
**3 Activation**
UVI offers 3 activations per license on any combination of computer hard drive or iLok dongle.
For more information
https://support.uvi.net/hc/en-us/articles/201360532-Can-I-Authorize-my-License-on-Multiple-Computers-#:~:text=Any UVI product registered after,of computers and iLok dongles

*VSL *
**1 Activation**
For more information
https://www.vsl.info/en/tutorials/faqs/licenses#included-license-count

*UJAM*
**Multiple Activation**
UJAM not limiting the number of authorizations. UJAM allow to install and run on multiple computers OF YOURS. It also allows multiple users on ONE single machine but it does not allow for multiple users on multiple computers.
For more information
https://support.ujam.com/hc/en-us/a...any-authorizations-do-I-get-with-one-license-

*WAVES*
**1 Activation ( unless you pay an Annual Fee )**
For more information
https://www.waves.com/support/using-waves-plugins-on-multiple-computers

*XLN AUDIO*
**2 Activation**
installed on two computers at the same time.
For more information
https://www.xlnaudio.com/support/how-many-computers-can-i-install-the-products-on

*ZYNAPTIQ*
**1 Activation**
plugins come with one activation. This activation can reside either on the HD of a computer, or on an iLok 2 or newer USB device,
For more information


zynaptiq: Copy Protection


----------



## Trash Panda

Wall of shame/greed: 1 activation per license
Exponential Audio (Izotope)
EastWest
Zynaptiq


----------



## mussnig

Thank you for writing this list!

Also, just wanted to say that this should be made a sticky thread but it already is.


----------



## leo007

@Trash Panda Thanks you for update
@mussnig most welcome 👍


----------



## Technostica

You can seemingly deactivate with IKM in the product manager.

I would highlight with Waves that you only get one activation unless you pay an annual fee, rather than state that you get two.

Great idea Leo.


----------



## leo007

@Technostica List updated! Thanks you 👍


----------



## Trash Panda

leo007 said:


> @Trash Panda Thanks you for update
> EastWest and Zynaptiq were added ✔
> I haven't found anything regarding Exponential Audio. could you please share a ref link to source you refer to?
> 
> @mussnig most welcome 👍


Speaking from experience on Exponential Audio. 

They don’t show it publicly on their website, but here are some third party sources. 



https://gobblerhelp.zendesk.com/hc/en-us/articles/115001523783-License-activation-locations?mobile_site=true








VST Plugins, Synth Presets, Effects, Virtual Instruments, Music


VST Plugins, Synth Presets, Effects, Virtual Instruments, Music Plugins from Pluginboutique




www.pluginboutique.com





Important Notes:

Exponential Audio products are not available in iZotope’s Product Portal
You are only provided with 1 x iLok computer activation for each Exponential Audio product licence.


----------



## leo007

@Trash Panda List updated! Thanks you for info 👍


----------



## Zanshin

VSL is one per
Edit:





FAQ: Licenses & iLok | VSL - Tutorials







www.vsl.info


----------



## Zanshin

Liquidsonics is two per








iLok License FAQs - LiquidSonics







www.liquidsonics.com


----------



## Trash Panda

Soundtheory: https://www.soundtheory.com/support

On how many computers can I activate my license?
Your iLok license provides you with 2 activations. You can use dongle-based, machine-based, or iLok Cloud activation through the iLok License Manager.


----------



## leo007

@Zanshin, @Trash Panda List updated! Thanks you 👍


----------



## Technostica

IKM give you 10 activations and I just checked and you can unauthorize and you get that one back.


----------



## leo007

@Technostica List updated! Thanks you 👍


----------



## kitekrazy

Melda should be added. BTW Komplete allows for 3 machines.

Thanks for the list. Licensing is usually on the top of my list when deciding.


----------



## Markrs

Great work @leo007 compiling all of this!


----------



## leo007

@kitekrazy List updated! Thanks you 👍


----------



## Trash Panda

Trash Panda said:


> Wall of shame/greed: 1 activation per license
> Exponential Audio (Izotope)
> EastWest
> Zynaptiq


Adding Inspired Acoustics to the wall of shame:





INSPIRATA | Inspired Acoustics







www.inspiredacoustics.com


----------



## leo007

@Trash Panda List updated! Thanks you 👍


----------



## jcrosby

Ayaic = 1 ilok key license, 1 cloud. (I personally don't consider ilok cloud to be a second full license).


----------



## leo007

@jcrosby List updated! Thanks you 👍


----------



## Captain Oveur

This is the sort of thing that would be perfect as a public Google Sheet instead of a sprawling forum thread IMO


----------



## Tralen

*SOUND RADIX*
**2 Activation**
With the exception of Auto-Align Post (only 1 activation). All require iLok Dongle or Disk.
For more information








How Many Computers Can I Authorize With My License?


Auto-Align Post: One device activation (iLok USB key or disk authorization) Radical Bundle, Auto-Align, SurferEQ, Pi, Drum Leveler, POWAIR and 32 Lives: Up to 2 devices (iLok USB keys or disk authorizations). All license management is being...




soundradix.freshdesk.com


----------



## leo007

@Tralen List updated! Thanks you 👍


----------



## SchnookyPants

Audio Modeling allows activation on up to four(4) computers.


----------



## leo007

@SchnookyPants List updated! Thank you 👍


----------



## Virtuoso

One more for the Wall of Shame - AudioEase (Altiverb)


AudioEase said:


> When you need to run the software in two locations (two rooms / two machines) at the same time this requires two licenses. This means purchasing two copies of the software. We do not offer any second license deals or discounts.



Correction - Steinberg is now *3 activations* with the new products (Dorico, Cubase 12 and soon Nuendo 12).

Orchestral Tools is 3 activations for SINE products.
Spitfire Audio is 2 activations for their Player products.
VSL sadly just 1.


----------



## leo007

@Virtuoso List updated! Thank you 👍


----------



## Sean Robin

@leo007 
Thanks for this thread... migrating to a new Mac Studio, and found this very helpful.
Cheers


----------



## leo007

@xsubs
I highly appreciate your feedback. now I'm 100% sure maintaining this list is worth the efforts and helpful 😉


----------



## Arabinowitz

anything on Audio Imperia?


----------



## Arabinowitz

leo007 said:


> i was searching for some Activation's per license ref list from different developers,
> haven't found much so i made it myself and I'm sure it might be very handy for our community members so I'm happy to share it.
> 
> 
> 
> *LIST*
> 
> *ACCUSONUS*
> **3 Activation**
> All accusonus products allow activation on three (3) different machines simultaneously.
> If you stop using one of those machines, you can easily deactivate it.
> For more information
> 
> 
> https://support.accusonus.com/hc/en-us/articles/360018732991-How-many-machines-can-I-activate-with-one-license-
> 
> 
> 
> *ACUSTIC AUDIO*
> **2 Activation**
> Acustic Audio allow users to install their products on two computers at the same time. However, five authorization slots are available for each commercial product. To authorize more than two computers, users are obliged to buy the product again.
> For more information
> https://acusticaudio.freshdesk.com/...45878-products-registration-and-authorization
> 
> *AMPLE SOUND*
> **2 Activation**
> There isn't an official statement on the Ample Sound website
> 
> *AROBAS MUSIC*
> **5 Activation**
> For more information
> 
> 
> https://support.guitar-pro.com/hc/en-us/articles/360000573165-GP7-5-How-can-I-manage-my-activation-count-
> 
> 
> 
> *AUDIO MODELING *
> **4 Activation**
> allows activation on up to four(4) computers.
> 
> *AIR MUSIC TECHNOLOGY*
> **2 Activation**
> One activation code authorizes up to two devices at a time. For example, this could include 1 computer and 1 iLok dongle.
> For more information
> http://www.airmusictech.com/kb/article/1973
> 
> *AYAIC *
> **2 Activation**
> 1 iLok key license, 1 iLok cloud.
> 
> *CELEMONY*
> **2 Activation**
> Melodyne users are offered 2 activations. If you stop using one of those machines, you can easily deactivate it.
> For more information
> http://helpcenter.celemony.com/editor2/en/singletrack_tour_00.html
> 
> *D16*
> **Multiple Activation**
> Yes you can as long as you're the only person using it on all computers.
> For more information
> https://helpdesk.d16.pl/knowledge_base/article/163
> 
> *DSONIQ*
> **3 Activation**
> The Realphones license extends to three systems.
> For more information
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dSONIQ Support
> 
> 
> Frequently Asked Questions. Documentation, Manuals and Guides. Contact us via Email.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dsoniq.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *EASTWEST*
> **1 Activation**
> You may install and use one copy of the EASTWEST SOFTWARE on one computer
> For more information
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EastWest End User License Agreement
> 
> 
> EastWest Sounds | End User License Agreement
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.soundsonline.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *EIOSIS*
> **2 Activation**
> e2deesser/Air EQ licenses contains two activations, which means that you can activate e2deesser on two of your iLok dongles. Both licenses are linked to your iLok account.
> For more information
> http://downloads.eiosis.com/E2Deesser/Eiosis_E2Deesser_User_Guide.pdf
> 
> *EVENTIDE*
> **2 Activation**
> Using iLok License Manager, you can activate the license in two separate locations, each of which can be either a computer or an iLok license key. You can move these licenses at any time using PACE's iLok License Manager software.
> 
> *EXPONENTIAL AUDIO*
> **1 Activation**
> No official statement, 1 x iLok computer activation for each Exponential Audio product.
> For more information
> https://gobblerhelp.zendesk.com/hc/...License-activation-locations?mobile_site=true
> 
> *FABFILTER*
> **Multiple Activation**
> you may install FabFilter plug-ins on multiple computers as long as you are the one using them.
> For more information
> https://www.fabfilter.com/support/f...multiple-computers-using-just-one-license-key
> 
> *IMPACT SOUND WORKS*
> **Multiple Activation**
> You can use ImpactSoundWorks instruments on as many computers as you’d like, but only if YOU are the one using the instruments on those computers.
> For more information
> https://impactsoundworks.com/faq/can-use-instruments-multiple-computers/
> 
> *INSPIRED ACOUSTICS*
> **1 Activation**
> For more information
> https://www.inspiredacoustics.com/en/products/inspirata-workstation/buy
> 
> *IK MULTIMEDIA*
> **10 Activation**
> IKM give 10 activations which can be unauthorize and reward one back.
> 
> *IZOTOPE*
> **Multiple Activation**
> iZotope allow users to install iZotope products on more than one machines as long as they are the only person using the software on these machines. So if you need to put your software on a desktop and a laptop you are allowed to do this. You would just end up using the same Serial Number to authorize each machine.
> For more information
> https://support.izotope.com/hc/en-u...-to-use-iZotope-Products-on-Multiple-Machines
> 
> *KUSH AUDIO*
> **2 Activation**
> Kush plugin owners can now activate their license(s) to TWO iloks.
> It's called 'concurrent activations', because 1 License = 2 Activations.
> To get your second activation(s), check License Manager, they may be there already.
> If not, you need to deactivate your current licenses (drag the activation from the iLok back to your account), then you should have 2 activations available.
> 
> *LIQUIDSONICS*
> **2 Activation**
> For more information
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iLok License FAQs - LiquidSonics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.liquidsonics.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *MELDAPRODUCTION*
> **Multiple Activation**
> you can activate it on any number of computers as long as you personally own them. When you upgrade a computer, you may need to reactivate the product(s).
> For more information
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Licencing general info
> 
> 
> MeldaProduction, professional audio processing software, VST / VST3 / AU / AAX plugins for mixing, mastering and creative music processing
> 
> 
> 
> www.meldaproduction.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *MASTERING THE MIX*
> **2 Activation**
> Your license will activate your software on two computers. You can deactivate your licenses as many times as you like.
> For more information
> https://masteringthemix.zendesk.com...MANY-COMPUTERS-CAN-I-ACTIVATE-WITH-A-LICENSE-
> 
> MODARTT​**3 Activation**
> For more information
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Modartt: F.A.Q.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.modartt.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *MCDSP *
> **1 activation**
> For more information
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plug-in Support FAQ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mcdsp.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *NATIVE INSTRUMENTS*
> **3 Activation**
> all versions of MASCHINE and KOMPLETE.
> **2 Activation**
> all the rest libraries.
> If you replace one of your computers it is not necessary to deactivate an existing installation.
> For more information
> https://support.native-instruments....Can-I-Activate-My-Native-Instruments-Product-
> 
> *NEURAL DSP*
> **3 Activation**
> You can have your Plug-In running on 3 different machines. Each computer needs to have iLok License Manager installed. Activation in Multiple Devices.
> For more information
> https://unity.neuraldsp.com/t/how-many-pcs-can-you-install-on/1128


Thank you for putting this together!


----------



## tmpc

This is a bit off subject, but I thought I'd mention it. Over the past few years, I've become somewhat obsessed with the longevity of licensed software in the face of it either no longer being supported, or the company going out of business. I contacted many of these companies, but could never get a straight answer (i.e., they have no plan). However, I did get some info from Pace concerning licenses on an iLok. I was told (in writing) that the license itself would be unaffected by the company no longer supporting it, or their going out of business. I was also told that Pace's ability to retrieve a license from a damaged iLok, and its re-installation onto a new one, would be unaffected by the status of the company that licensed the software to you. The only thing they can't help you with is a license on a lost iLok, or one that is damaged in such a way that its licenses can't be retrieved. Pace can't issue new licenses.


----------



## Zanshin

tmpc said:


> This is a bit off subject, but I thought I'd mention it. Over the past few years, I've become somewhat obsessed with the longevity of licensed software in the face of it either no longer being supported, or the company going out of business. I contacted many of these companies, but could never get a straight answer (i.e., they have no plan). However, I did get some info from Pace concerning licenses on an iLok. I was told (in writing) that the license itself would be unaffected by the company no longer supporting it, or their going out of business. I was also told that Pace's ability to retrieve a license from a damaged iLok, and its re-installation onto a new one, would be unaffected by the status of the company that licensed the software to you. The only thing they can't help you with is a license on a lost iLok, or one that is damaged in such a way that its licenses can't be retrieved. Pace can't issue new licenses.


Even with ZDT?


----------



## tmpc

Zanshin said:


> Even with ZDT?


I just went back to my original email exchange with Pace and saw that I asked the same question. I was told that "This is not true if you have TLC. If you have TLC, we can replace the licenses." I then asked "So if I maintain Zero Downtime with TLC, I am immune to a company going out of business as long as I installed the license before they did?" The reply I got was "I cannot say that with one hundred percent guarantee, because we are really only in control of the license side of things. I can tell you that a software company going out of business will not affect the license." So, with that information, I now maintain ZDT with TLC on both of my iLoks.


----------



## Zanshin

tmpc said:


> I just went back to my original email exchange with Pace and saw that I asked the same question. I was told that "This is not true if you have TLC. If you have TLC, we can replace the licenses." I then asked "So if I maintain Zero Downtime with TLC, I am immune to a company going out of business as long as I installed the license before they did?" The reply I got was "I cannot say that with one hundred percent guarantee, because we are really only in control of the license side of things. I can tell you that a software company going out of business will not affect the license." So, with that information, I now maintain ZDT with TLC on both of my iLoks.


Yeah me too, but your initial post made me curious


----------



## tmpc

I don't like change in my music setup, so it's been a bit of a puzzle figuring out how to navigate the whole licensing / number of installs mess. I used to hate iLok, but I now really appreciate the detachment of the license from the computer. I actually wish everything was licensed on an iLok. But, in spite of all of the different installation and licensing rules, I now have a three computer setup with duplicate backup machines for all three of them with duplicate internal SSDs for all six computers. So, I'm pretty immune. I can drop a computer into any location, or a drive into any of the machines and I'm up and running in minutes. But, it's not about saving time for me. It's about not losing the use of any of my software.


----------

